# Fma Savannah?



## CHUNNER (Mar 12, 2003)

can anyone tell me if there is anyone teaching  Fma in or around Savannah Georgia?


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 12, 2003)

Dude, I know theres FMA training in Savannah, I just don't know where(I'm WAAAY North). Can anyone help our Irish Brother?


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Chunner,

Found this:

Pekiti Tersia:
Tuhon Bill McGrath has a  contact in Savannah, GA.  He also holds regional seminars in SC.

Stephen  Young  
Email: iamspy007@hotmail.com 
Savannah, GA

Palusut

If this person is interested in traveling to train, spring to fall will be busting with seminars up and down the east coast, from Buffalo (NY) to Tampa (FL), with Raleigh (NC) right in the middle.


----------



## CHUNNER (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll try the contact that you suggested. I will be glad to travel but as we are only moving over there in the summer I think it'll be next year before I'm mobile.

Thanks again.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 13, 2003)

CHUNNER,

Get in touch with Steve as soon as you can. He is a very nice person and a wonderful treasure of Martial knowledge. Not only in Pekiti-Tirsia but also in Wing Chun, Tai Chi, and Silat. 

Steve is a very personnal but cautious person. I recommend you start communicating with him early as to what you want to learn and why. I have known Mr Young for better than twenty years and can attest to his martial skill as well as his instructional abilities. 

Danny Terrell
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center
Lafayette, La.
office@pmatc.com


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2003)

Duplicate post deleted.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

